# club voyage.



## tessajoe (Sep 23, 2008)

would you like to join me on my membership,i have paid 200 pound membership,there is a second family friend membership i can use.

http://www.brittany-ferries.co.uk/club-voyage-travel-club/spain

are you intrested pm me please.


----------



## tessajoe (Sep 23, 2008)

a great deal for you,even if you only go on 1 trip,
i am not making any money from this.


----------



## Rankins (May 1, 2005)

*Club Voyage*

You have a pm (or 2)

Elspeth


----------



## tessajoe (Sep 23, 2008)

this offer has now been taken.


----------

